

Ask HN: Review my app, ReadMeLater.com - chip

Hi,<p>http://ReadMeLater.com is my mvp, weekend project.  Basically it's an offline Instapaper for those who don't own a iphone/ipad.<p>I'm a big fan of Instapaper, but don't own a iphone/ipad and wanted the offline functionality.  I put this together go I can save some articles for reading on the plane.<p>Also it gave me an excuse to play around with some HTML5.<p>Would love some feedback/testing from the HN community.  (note: it should work on the iphone/ipad)<p>Thanks!
======
mijoro
Awesome, I was thinking of making something like this, so glad that you
already got onto it. Nice work. Could we see a window with a frame like the
Reddit comments window, where the list of bookmarks are on the left and the
content is in the main window on the right?

~~~
chip
At the moment I wanted to keep it screen friendly for all devices and a
left/right frame probably won't fit/look so great on an iphone for example.
Maybe I can add some custom view options depending on the device you're using.

Thanks for the suggestion and comments!

------
marcamillion
Hey chip, I am doing a podcast about various ideas/projects/stuff that HN
members are working on.

Interested in being on one of the episodes?

I put up the first episode and am pivoting based on the feedback I got from
the HN community: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1379942>

If you are interested, email me: marc {at} ideatin {dot} com

~~~
chip
Sure thing, email sent.

------
marcamillion
This looks interesting, I would definitely use the bookmarklet, because it
sucks to have a page always open.

I would have hoped that the original page (including images and stylesheet)
were saved locally. Otherwise, this is like an RSS reader, and I am not a big
fan of RSS readers for that very same reason.

Just my $0.02.

P.S. Prettifying the landing page would go a long way :)

~~~
chip
Double checked, looks like I wasn't serving the cache.manifest file correctly.
Should be fixed now. Try again. Nice catch.

~~~
marcamillion
Hrmm....it kind of works. The issue I am having now, is that on the page I
tried it only does part of the page.

<http://52weeksofux.com/tagged/week_1>

I tried to capture that page, and it only captured the bottom story - not the
top.

I never checked the source or anything, so it could very well be something
about that specific site.

That was just the first site I tried, and that's what I found.

Hope that helps :)

~~~
chip
Ah, that is the result of the Readability,
<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/> algorithm, it is a bit greedy
and chopped off some of the content.

If there are better algorithms/tools for scraping content please let me know.

------
TTDaVeTT
How is this different than <http://www.instapaper.com/>?

~~~
chip
Instapaper does not provide offline functionality except through their iphone
app.

ReadMeLater allows any device with a browser that supports HTML5 to provide
offline functionality.

------
Concours
clickable link: <http://ReadMeLater.com>

